# Instagram ?



## kankryb (Feb 19, 2022)

Are there others here on this forum that also has an Instagram account where you show your reptiles? And if you want to write your Instagram name here so we can see each others animals and how you keep yours , my name on Instagram is. Kankryb_bluetongues
Can Aussiepythons,this place, not create a profile so more people will know about this place?
If you write me on Instagram I will give you a follow


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 19, 2022)

i make youtube vids check them out here:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPm830p2MBzn2atTTbtR7Iw


----------



## A's Reptile Room (Feb 19, 2022)

avd_reptiles


----------



## pwood (Feb 19, 2022)

poppysreptiles


----------



## Friller2009 (Feb 19, 2022)

Magic Mike said:


> i make youtube vids check them out here:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPm830p2MBzn2atTTbtR7Iw


Hey mate i think i’ve bought bugs from you before!
When will those blue legged centipedes come back into stock


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 19, 2022)

Friller2009 said:


> Hey mate i think i’ve bought bugs from you before!
> When will those blue legged centipedes come back into stock


No I just make videos for that business and supply some of their insects i don't have instagram yet I am still getting it


----------



## kankryb (Feb 19, 2022)

Magic Mike, cool vids


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 20, 2022)

kankryb said:


> Magic Mike, cool vids


thanks mate!

my isometroides vescus. scorpion


----------



## pwood (Feb 20, 2022)

Magic Mike said:


> i make youtube vids check them out here:https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPm830p2MBzn2atTTbtR7Iw


love all of your videos!


----------



## Magic Mike (Feb 20, 2022)

thank you are you subscribed?


----------



## Jackson2 (Feb 20, 2022)

I have an Insta where I show my Ven Catches? TheSnakeSnatcher for anyone interested?


----------



## kankryb (Feb 20, 2022)

Jackson2, very cool vids


----------

